# red max no spark



## stan (Sep 19, 2006)

My Red Max BCZ2500S line trimmer doesn.t have spark. Is there a way to check the coil. The coil is the only part of the spark system. It has a spade connection for the kill switch, and the park plug wire only. I disconnected the kill switch so that is not the problem. Any thoughts. Thanks Stan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have isolated the kill switch, the you probably just need to replace the ignition module. To be sure, just remove it and clean the contact area between the laminations and the mounting posts on the engine to assure a good ground. Reinstall the ignition module and set the air gap to around .010" clearance. Check again for spark making sure you are spinning the engine in the correct direction. If you still have no spark then the ignition module is bad.

You might want to check the warranty statement for your trimmer, many solid state modules have extended warranties.


----------

